
XSS (Cross Site Scripting) Prevention Cheat Sheet - OWASP - jacquesm
http://www.owasp.org/index.php/XSS_(Cross_Site_Scripting)_Prevention_Cheat_Sheet
======
Tangurena
I try to use all these tactics on websites I'm assigned to "bring up to date."
However, the PHB usually refuses to allow time to do so - trusting more in
"security by obscurity" than trusting in security.

~~~
jacquesm
one day it will bite. Then he'll turn around and ask you why you didn't build
it properly...

